# "Forbidden" website



## Flea (Jul 10, 2011)

I tried to follow a link from here to an article on fullcombat.com, and got that message.  Can't be accessed through my server or some such.  Any suggestions on how I could get there?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2011)

Basically, you can't.   Site's either been shut down, or they got a screwed up config.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2011)

A Forbidden error {code 403?} is normally a sign that external browsing of those particular directory trees is prohibited by the target. Either that or it is on a Parental Control or Anti-Virus/Firewall 'block list'.  Can you show us the link, Flea?

Here's some general background on the error to be getting on with:  http://www.checkupdown.com/status/E403.html


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2011)

I tend to suspect that this website is no more:

http://wayback.archive.org/web/20090227080340*/http://www.fullcombat.com/

It appears that the last time the Internet Wayback Machine captured anything on this website was in 2009.  I could be wrong, but I suspect it is a goner.


----------



## Flea (Jul 10, 2011)

Here's the link, found here on our very own MT: http://www.fullcombat.com/Articles/M...a%20Mutai.html

I tried looking up fullcombat.com as a whole, and got the same 403 message.  If the site no longer existed, wouldn't it give a 401 instead?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 10, 2011)

Flea said:


> Here's the link, found here on our very own MT: http://www.fullcombat.com/Articles/M...a%20Mutai.html
> 
> I tried looking up fullcombat.com as a whole, and got the same 403 message.  If the site no longer existed, wouldn't it give a 401 instead?



In a word, no.  I can configure a web page to display anything I like.  The error numbers are an agreed-upon standard, but are often ignored or set up incorrectly.  They mean almost nothing.

Here's the page you want, cached on the Wayback Machine. I do not believe it exists in the 'real' virtual world anymore.

http://web.archive.org/web/20090201...m/Articles/Martial Art Styles/Kina Mutai.html


----------



## Flea (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks so much!  I enjoyed it, and bookmarked it for safekeeping.  I will keep that wayback website in mind.  What a great idea.


----------



## granfire (Jul 10, 2011)

Flea said:


> Thanks so much!  I enjoyed it, and bookmarked it for safekeeping.  I will keep that wayback website in mind.  What a great idea.



The internet time machine.
It's a nifty tool...unless of course somebody put poop out and would love for it to go away....nu-uh, the internet is forever!


----------

